# Burning a "Mistake"



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

*CiCAR Review - Cusano Cuvee Rouge "Mistake"*

Let me start by saying this was the best deal on the planet. A week or two ago I stumbled across Cuvee Rouge Salomons that had been wrapped with the wrong wrapper (Corojo instead of Ecuadorian SG), so they we discounted on the cheap at a local retailer. Well I smoked it and it was near perfect, with the exception of a early side burn issue that was easily corrected with one relight. What a wonderful cigar...I think I smoked it too fast though (only get an hour for lunch) cuz I am feeling light headed :dribble: I am glad I bought approximately 60 of these...Going to try and find some more!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Good looking stick!


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Nice Mistake?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nothing like- your mistake my gain-going into a long weekend


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice Mistake


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I wish my mistakes turned out that well!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have wanted to try one of those Cuvee Rogues, see if I can find myself a corojo wrapped one too


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome "mistake"


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great mistake!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice find!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Got to love the oops!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey hell of a find ,be sure to age some of those youngsters.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Greysmoke got one of my "5" packs a few pics down...I have plenty if anyone wants a fiver...PM if you want.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Tasty looking smoke


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

You hear about these mistakes sometimes - putting the wrong wrapper on the cigar - but I just don't understand how it can happen. Is there really some communication error or something in the factory that results in large amounts of cigars being made with the wrong wrappers?


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Fine


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> You hear about these mistakes sometimes - putting the wrong wrapper on the cigar - but I just don't understand how it can happen. Is there really some communication error or something in the factory that results in large amounts of cigars being made with the wrong wrappers?


Havent a clue on how that happens, but, Cuvee is not a MISTAKE....a wonderful smoke:whoohoo:. Wish I could get in on that deal to go with my nice stash of them:whoohoo:. It is a classy, excellent smoke, imho, for my palate! You cant go wrong with this one!
Best,:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sounds like a great mistake


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like a great cigar from here! Congrats on finding some great "mistakes"! 

CD


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a tasty mistake! Lucky grab!


----------

